# Streetphotography



## Eyecatcher (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey,

I'm new to this forum and would like to introduce myself via my own website (of course  ).

Give it a try and check it out.
Just let me know afterwards what you think of it.

Thanks

Peter

http://www.eyecatcherphotography.be


----------



## Unimaxium (Jun 16, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! Very nice looking site!

PS: It seems you are our 5,000th member. Congrats!


----------



## Eyecatcher (Jun 18, 2005)

Any prize linked to the fact I'm the 5000th member?


----------



## tempra (Jun 18, 2005)

Eyecatcher said:
			
		

> Any prize linked to the fact I'm the 5000th memeber?



Yeah, you get to buy the drinks!!


----------



## Eyecatcher (Jun 18, 2005)

You cheap bloody English!:greenpbl:


----------



## thebeginning (Jun 18, 2005)

i am very impressed with your photos, they are great!  welcome to tpf!


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 18, 2005)

Nice collection of photos there


----------



## Eyecatcher (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for the comments.
I will post regularly some new photos but I like it when people already had a go on what I do as a passionate hobby.

Peter


----------



## tranceplant (Jun 25, 2005)

nice pictures Eyecatcher I like them a lot.  I'll be waiting for that beer :-D


----------

